# Ovarian Drilling



## Kstrobel (Apr 7, 2010)

I have read coding advice from ACOG and it recommends using 58662 for coding an Ovarian Drilling, but most of the threads I have read say to use58970. In my case, the doctor is using it for PCOS. Just wondering which code any of you are using. Thanks, Karen


----------



## sjfarnsworth (Apr 20, 2010)

I agree 58662 would be correct for ovarian drilling. 

58970 is used when our physician aspirates a mature egg from its follicle for in vitro fertilization better known as IVF.

hope this helps.


----------

